
Bitcoin legal guide: Seeking feedback from the HN community - digitallawyer
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/2i3sr3/help_us_opensource_bitcoin_law/
======
digitallawyer
Hi Hacker News! Wanted to get your feedback on the following:

We're a group of SF based lawyers, engineers, and designers working on a
series of legal guides with the goal of “open sourcing the law.”

We’re also huge Bitcoin enthusiasts, so we decided to create (and maintain)
the ultimate Bitcoin Legal Guide.

[https://lawgives.com/guide/5423423377777744aa010000](https://lawgives.com/guide/5423423377777744aa010000).

This guide has two goals; to inform lawyers and the public about Bitcoin and
to provide an overview of the legal issues relevant to Bitcoin (Both in the US
and abroad).

For those interested in cryptocurrencies, we'd be eternally grateful if you'd
consider:

* Critically reviewing what we’ve written so far, and give us feedback/questions in the comments section of this post.

* Letting us know what legal aspects of Bitcoin you would like to learn more about (especially ones we might’ve overlooked!)

This is just a first draft of the guide, but we wanted to get feedback early.
Based on your input, we’ll create a final version which will be released under
a Creative Commons license.

